# Headlight help please. ALL DONE :)



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

My £100 Bi Xenons headlights Golf GTi but in need of some help and advise please?.

Thanks

Sandy










Problem is this bulb holder has melted and wires exposed. It's a weird sized bulb but looks like the BA9S bulb. A lot thinner though. Can someone help me find the same or maybe a bigger holder as it's not the same size as the average 501 bulb fitting?.










This has burnt out and in need of new holder or replacement holders for the 501's as I'd prefer to fit led's bulbs in.
haha just realised my son's hand as he was climbing all over the lights trying to help daddy out :lol:










This is the weird sized bulb.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

anybody?.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Those are the weirdest TT lights I've ever seen [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :wink:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

new design :lol: [smiley=book2.gif]

Gonzy, you've got aftermarket lights right?.

Does yours have these bulbs in the side markers?

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah, mine had BA9S for the side markers. 
Could try your luck and order a pair off ebay.

Or simply cut off the old connector from your stock headlights? Go to a salvage yard?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I didn't want to cut the old stock ones as thay would render the lights useless and London doesn't seem to have any local salvage scrap yards from what I've seen.

I'll have to wait to get back to work as I have some new universal holders in the fuse and bits box but that ain't going to be till the start of December I think. 
I just hope they clip into the light nice and snug and then I won't need the original tiny bulbs and just fit my canbus error free led's in.








Thanks for the ideas 

btw the above aren't BA9S and very slim maybe 6mm.

Sandy


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

never fear mr helpfull is here:
Raid the cmas tree lights?..ie no idea


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

They almost look like Xmas light bulbs :lol:

I'm just going to go for the led's and hopefully the holders will fit as I don't fancy modding them with gaffer tape :lol:

Sandy


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Here's an idea... ask on a Golf forum ?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I guess your right as some of the owners will most likely have the same.

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sandy said:


> I guess your right as some of the owners will most likely have the same.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sandy


Without a doubt mate


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

jamman said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess your right as some of the owners will most likely have the same.
> ...


 

Shame no one has replied or maybe don't have issues with the lights 35 views so far.

I've just ordered a pair of bulb holders and going to take a shot at it myself.  

Sandy


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Fitted my £100 xenons 

It did start raining for 5 minutes though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

